# Low AMH: how much longer?



## LoveInshallah

Does anyone know how much time you've got left with low AMH? I was shocked to discover mine is .76 at age 35 (the egg reserve of an average 43 year old). I'm a nonsmoker, about 15 pounds overweight, with no family history of early menopause. Does anyone know what this means for the future? Running out of eggs this year, next year, five years? :(


----------



## Ceilani

Hi LoveInshallah, I'm 35 and have the same diagnosis (AMH of 0.78). I don't think there's a specific time frame, as AMH can actually change a bit, from what I understand. It scared the crap out of me when I heard back from my Dr, but know that getting pregnant IS still possible!! 

I just went through my first round of clomid and conceived. It has ended up as a chemical pregnancy, but it's good to know the pipes are still in working order.

I also recommend reading through this thread about how one of BnB's ladies with low AMH (0.14 or in that area, if I remember correctly) conceived naturally:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.html

I followed some of what she did in the months leading up to my Bfp. In fact, I'll be starting my vitamin regimen of CoQ10 and DHEA back up as soon as I am able to start TTC again.

Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## shiseru

I am turing 39 and all test came back fine except low AMH at 0.2! However my antral follie count didn't look like a 0.2 (well that's what the gynae said) so last Sat during my dr appt, my DH semen results came back find except morph at 1%, but gynae said we can try a femara with IUI next cycle. I am planning to do 1-2 x IUI and if it doesn't work out, we will proceed for IVF

I am also on some supplements, taking yoga and acupuncture as well.

You should consider taking some supp to help with the quality, I'm sure we can catch the golden egg despite the low AMH!


----------



## bullymom

I'm also 35 with AMH of 0.66. I've been through 2 IVFs, first IVF I had 7 eggs, and second one with 6 eggs. Actually right now I'm in my 2ww from my 2nd ivf, 3 months before this IVF, I've been taking DHEA, CoQ10 and some other supplements, I was hoping for more and better quality eggs this time, but it didn't seem to help me so far. 

I would also like to know how much longer I have left before the eggs run out, I know the quality isn't getting better :(


----------



## Briss

ladies I also have low AMH and high FSH but I do not think it means we are literally running out of eggs. naturally we should not be wasting our time but since we are all here we are TTC already. we still have about 10 years or so and even when we enter menopause from what I read we still have thousands of eggs left they just stop being released because reproductive function is no longer the priority but even then we can stop the clock and get ovaries working again for a little while with acu and herbs and lifestyle changes. 

I have to say that low AMH does not bother me any more I mean we definitely talking years not months here, but I am concerned with egg quality which is definitely declining after 35. I think in a year we are producing something like 4-5 good quality eggs capable of being fertilised. that's what i read and it's really disturbing


----------



## Maplesugar

I am looking to get AMH testing done. My local lab doesn't do it and the lab technician said that she had never heard of it. I may have to go into the city to find a bigger lab. Is it worth knowing? I just took all other blood work and it all looks normal but I think that it would be helpful to know AMH.


----------



## claudiaabc

I heard that AMH level may vary...More than amh level, I'm worrying about quality of eggs, too.


----------



## Ceilani

Maple all of my other bloodwork came out normal except for a low AMH. Personally, it's let me know that I have no time to waste. Without knowing that info, DH and I might have been a lot more lax in our ttc. We're a lot more proactive now.


----------



## Maplesugar

Ceilani said:


> Maple all of my other bloodwork came out normal except for a low AMH. Personally, it's let me know that I have no time to waste. Without knowing that info, DH and I might have been a lot more lax in our ttc. We're a lot more proactive now.

Gotcha. Glad to have your input. :thumbup:

I got the lab requisition today so time for me to start calling around to see which lab will do it. All other blood work looks good.


----------



## alleysm

I am 38 with low amh too (see my siggy) my dr said that conceiving is still possible but I'm limited on the quantity of quality eggs. I have had four early losses in three years so I am definately not ovulating regularly. It will happen for us!!!


----------



## LoveInshallah

Thank you for all of the support and perspectives. I'm taking CoQ10 and I've read great things about it. I bought Fertility Blend with vitex in it but I've been a bit afraid to take it after reading it may not be the best choice for low AMH women. Here's hoping the quality is still okay, for all of us!


----------

